# Starting From Scratch



## BeccaMex (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey Everyone! 

So, I just had this random idea that maybe I would like to move closer back to the UK (I've been living in Mexico for the past 10 years) and seeing as I'm now bilingual, I'm looking at spain!

Obviously this is a decision that will need a lot of thought and planning put into it if it does become a reality but more than anything I was looking for some advice on where to begin! 

Unlike most posts I've read on here, I'm actually looking for something away from the typical ex-pat community. I would need to find work there but luckily a lot of my work can be completed from home so that's not really an issue. My only requisit really would be somewhere extremely dog friendly as I'd be bringing the pooches with me!

Any suggestions (or even opinions on where you are currently living) to start me off on this quest would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I live on the island of El Hierro, there are four English residents here. English is hardly ever used, the island is somewhat remote tourists do arrive, but they are few. It is a wonderful place to reside providing you have an income and are not looking for work. 

Crime is almost unknown, the locals are extremely friendly, the young people still respect their elders and are very polite.

The climate is unique, warm in the winter months and kept cool by the trade winds in the summer months, no frosts and it only snows on the high mountains of the larger islands.

Costs are kept low by our low 7% purchase tax and the fact that we don't have heating bills.

Photos on the below link, come and have a look, we need more quality tourists.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Beccamex and welcome to the forum. 

I don't know if you've already finished looking into the paperwork and ID required to get you living in Spain. If not, there are lots of knowledgeable people here on the forum to help you with that.

Re where to live that isn't too expat, I live in Malaga Capital/City, and there are 1/10 foreign-born residents here. I'm one of them, even though I'm a Spaniard (long story ). Malaga is made up of districts, and I'm in the Centro District, which is, as the name suggests, in the centre of Malaga. One of my favourite aspects of this neighbourhood is there are loads and loads of well-kept doggies. So that's two of your criteria met.

Malaga is on the Mediterranean too. It looks very Spanish. There's a mix between abandoned, old, renovated and new buildings, and I love that contrast everywhere I go. You can eat in the restaurants from many different nationalities here - not just Spanish. There are fresh-food markets here too with a huge variety of meats, fish, seafood, vegies and fruits. The cultural aspect is divine. The city is nestled in mountains that you go hiking in and see gorgeous views of Malaga.

Well, that's the first review I've done on Malaga, so it may not be very good or very polished, but I hope that helps you out somewhat to narrrow down what you're looking for.


----------



## BeccaMex (Nov 17, 2014)

Hepa said:


> Photos on the below link, come and have a look, we need more quality tourists.


The island looks absolutely AMAZING! Truly beautiful and definitely an option. The only thing that would worry me slightly would be the whole lack of work as I will eventually need to generate an income but if there is way I can get round it then I can totally see myself living the island life!


----------



## BeccaMex (Nov 17, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> Well, that's the first review I've done on Malaga, so it may not be very good or very polished, but I hope that helps you out somewhat to narrrow down what you're looking for.


Thank you so much for that info! For your first Malaga review you managed to sell it pretty well  esoecially with the well kept doggies comment!! I'll definitely be looking into the area further! I haven't actually looked into the paperwork and visa situation yet as I really am starting from scratch with this whole idea so I'm taking it slow  Thanks again for your help!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Or here ?
Ayuntamiento de Navarrés, Valencia.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Or here ?

Inici


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

BeccaMex said:


> Thank you so much for that info! For your first Malaga review you managed to sell it pretty well  esoecially with the well kept doggies comment!! I'll definitely be looking into the area further! I haven't actually looked into the paperwork and visa situation yet as I really am starting from scratch with this whole idea so I'm taking it slow  Thanks again for your help!


You're welcome and thank you for your compliment. 

I took it slowly, slowly and slowly myself - actually thinking about it since I was a kid.  

Once you know that you in fact want to move to Spain, then the paperwork, ID, job, healthcare and visa can be looked into. 

Here are some internet tips that I used in narrowing down what interested me, giving you the links for Malaga city as an example:

Wikipedia: Plug in the province/region/city you're interested in for general facts like population, history, geography and more.
Málaga - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Cost of living - Numbeo: For general ballpark figures I used Numbeo.com. You can change the currency on this site, and you can compare two cities.
Cost of Living in Malaga, Spain. Prices in Malaga. Updated Nov 2014

Images: Google Images gives lots of pictures of cities in Spain.
https://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&...edrc...0...1ac.1.58.img..4.10.955.X6WNSrkB_JQ

Google Maps: This is an excellent way to see an area in many different ways with different search tools. Maps gives street maps, including stores, museums, parks, government offices and tons more. Satellite gives a satellite image. Street view you can 'walk around' the city.
https://www.google.es/maps/place/Má...!1s0xd7259c44fdb212d:0x6025dc92c9ca32cf?hl=en

Ayuntamiento (city hall): Like others posted above, the city hall site gives lots of info.
Ayuntamiento - Bienvenidos a la Web delÂ*Ayuntamiento de Málaga

Apartment listings: The best listings I found from forum members are:
Pisos en alquiler en España, Madrid y Barcelona - Enalquiler.com
fotocasa.es - venta alquiler pisos madrid, barcelona casas viviendas
idealista.com â€” casas y pisos, alquiler y venta. anuncios gratis

There's lots and lots more on the net, of course. But those are the ones that I found to give the best overall and detailed info. 

Happy dreaming to you!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

BeccaMex said:


> Thank you so much for that info! For your first Malaga review you managed to sell it pretty well  esoecially with the well kept doggies comment!! I'll definitely be looking into the area further! I haven't actually looked into the paperwork and visa situation yet as I really am starting from scratch with this whole idea so I'm taking it slow  Thanks again for your help!


Look at the sticky for a lot of info on living and working in Spain. Post number one deals with paperwork. As an EU citizen you won't need a visa, but you will need other stuff.
If you're going to be reliant on finding a legal job I'd look into the job prospects for your field before making a serious decision


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Look at the sticky for a lot of info on living and working in Spain. Post number one deals with paperwork. As an EU citizen you won't need a visa, but you will need other stuff.
> If you're going to be reliant on finding a legal job I'd look into the job prospects for your field before making a serious decision


I have to agree with PW, there is no point looking at cities, etc until you've figured how/ if you can satisfy the residency requirements.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

But if a person doesn't even know if they want to live in Spain, isn't looking at the links for a couple of days a good idea? It's fast, easy and free.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> But if a person doesn't even know if they want to live in Spain, isn't looking at the links for a couple of days a good idea? It's fast, easy and free.


Depends how you look at it.
The residency requirements for Spain aren't difficult, but if you can't meet them why would you look at places to rent?
I don't think the residency requirements are the stumbling block, but getting work could well be so it seems to me the sensible way to go about things is to think of work first if it's needed.
Of course not everyone looks at things in the same way, and we all have different priorities. Maybe it's not important - as long as it's only you who will be affected


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Depends how you look at it.
> The residency requirements for Spain aren't difficult, but if you can't meet them why would you look at places to rent?
> I don't think the residency requirements are the stumbling block, but getting work could well be so it seems to me the sensible way to go about things is to think of work first if it's needed.
> Of course not everyone looks at things in the same way, and we all have different priorities. Maybe it's not important - as long as it's only you who will be affected


 Yes, I can see where some may see BeccaMex as putting the cart before the horse. But, like you say, we all have different priorities. So I was just answering the questions. I'm an unconventional thinker and a dreamer myself, so I can relate to thinking out of step with others.


----------

